

Google Opens Up Infographic Tools for Everyone's Use - joetek
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663247/google-opens-up-infographic-tools-for-everyones-use-2pm-embargo

======
obviator
Another data analysis tool that has been around for some time is IBM's "Many
Eyes" project: <http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/>

There is quite a large volume of user-submitted data at that site, and some
very effective visualisation options.

